# Babies and rehoming tiels



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I have no clue if I ever mentioned them, but my cockatiel babies are getting so big but loud 



The other one doesn't wanna show its face, but they definitely look like Priscilla and Elvis. They like to grab onto my finger with their beaks. We had to start handfeeding because they were plucking them and biting them. I gave them two chances to do it right but I found bloody spots from them being plucked and that was it for me. They're doing good with it I believe.

Bud is really intrigued by them and will run over and look in at them. It's ry cute. Lemon kills me because if the babies start crying, he'll start singing to them. 

Currently taking the parents to my aunt because her cockatiel looked lonely and she really loves tiels. I figured giving Priscilla and Elvis to her would kinda give Lucy some company.
Plus I know my aunt will take care of them so I trust her. She's had a lot of them before.

But yeah the babies are getting their cheek patches and I'm freaking out about it :lol: they're so cute I can't help but interact with them  I wanted to share with people.


----------



## Underscorrr (Apr 17, 2017)

Awwwww! They sound so adorable. I love how the one's not camera shy, I wish my budgie was like that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a cutie!!

It sounds like giving Priscilla and Elvis to your aunt will be a good solution for everyone. :thumbsup:

Are you planning to keep the tiel babies yourself or will you be rehoming them once they are old enough?*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

They sound very sweet!
That one in the pic looks like he's smiling :laughing:


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

A relative wants one of them when they're old enough, but I'm not sure. I think it worked out because they were all three yelling at each other and my aunt was happy. Lucy got really excited and got off the perch she normally sat on and was staring over at them.


----------



## VampiricConure (Apr 25, 2017)

Awwwww ! Baby cockatiels look so funny when they get their feathers in. Less like spikey turtles and more like , well, cockatiels


----------

